# LP-E6N Bought in ebay



## ehouli (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi there!

Yesterday I received a couple of LP-E6N Batteries and noticed something wasn't right. They charged ok, the camera gives battery info and everything seems fine. But externally... I'm leaving a couple of pictures, one of the is the original that came with my camera and the other is one that I received. 

What do you think? I'm not telling yet which one is since I don't want to bias the answers in any way.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 21, 2017)

This side of the battery seems always the same. The label side could show some perceptible difference between an original and a counterfeit.


----------



## ehouli (Oct 21, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> This side of the battery seems always the same. The label side could show some perceptible difference between an original and a counterfeit.



Ok let's see, here you have pictures of both labels.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2017)

B is a fake.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 21, 2017)

The battery "B" presents imperfections in the clipping of the label.
The embossed inscription looks coarse, and the surface of the plastic has curvatures, where they would be straight lines.
"Made in Japan" seems strange to me, since Canon camera batteries have been made in China for more than a decade.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2017)

ehouli said:


> LP-E6N Bought in ebay



Bet you got a pretty good price, too. 







Buy only from a Canon authorized vendor. 



AlanF said:


> B is a fake.



+1

They couldn't even manage to get the arrowhead straight.


----------



## ehouli (Oct 21, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The battery "B" presents imperfections in the clipping of the label.
> The embossed inscription looks coarse, and the surface of the plastic has curvatures, where they would be straight lines.
> "Made in Japan" seems strange to me, since Canon camera batteries have been made in China for more than a decade.



Actually it was not such a bargain, that's why I bought them. I reported the counterfeit items to ebay but the seller emailed me asking me to remove the negative qualification and he would grant me the return.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2017)

ehouli said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > The battery "B" presents imperfections in the clipping of the label.
> ...



Use a credit card when buying items like this, charge back the seller. He will not only pay the charge back, but will be fined for the chargeback. You can contact Canon about it. Don't mail it to them, its unsafe.

Batteries on ebay seem to be almost 100% fakes unless its a authorized dealer. Ebay can't do anything unless you provide proof or you are the copyright holder and registered as such. The reason they can't remove a seller of fakes is that there is no proof. You are not a expert who could testify in court.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi ehouli. 
My bet would be on B being the fake, the moulded in Canon lettering has flaws, a lump on the C, the tail where it joins the 'a' looks parallel where the genuine is tapered to a delicate point, the n appears to have a lump and the overall definition in the lettering seems poor, battery B seems to perhaps be uneven on the top surface, but that could equally be shadow, the label appears to have a jagged edge along the bottom, plus the date on battery A is 2015 and battery B is 2017 ;D plus made in Japan? ???

Edit. 
I like to buy cheaper batteries that don't purport to be anything other than cheap knockoffs using their own branding and have nothing to imply anything to do with canon. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Edit for spelling error. 




ehouli said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Yesterday I received a couple of LP-E6N Batteries and noticed something wasn't right. They charged ok, the camera gives battery info and everything seems fine. But externally... I'm leaving a couple of pictures, one of the is the original that came with my camera and the other is one that I received.
> 
> What do you think? I'm not telling yet which one is since I don't want to bias the answers in any way.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ehouli said:
> 
> 
> > LP-E6N Bought in ebay
> ...



The Canon logo was the most screamingly obvious fake I had ever seen as it was so crude.


----------



## ehouli (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you everybody for you input, EBay told me by Twitter that when the seller is trying to push me to change the negative feedback for a positive before granting me the return they will step in as there is proof in the messages I already had. They just asked me to wait 3 business days and then they can step in. Depending on how this goes I might report this counterfeit product to Canon.



Valvebounce said:


> Edit.
> I like to by cheaper batteries that don't purport to be anything other than cheap knockoffs using their own branding and have nothing to imply anything to do with canon.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



You're right if I chose to buy another brand that makes an equivalent, that's up to us, customers, to take the risks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi ehouli. 
Could you please confirm what we are all pretty certain we know, is B the counterfeit battery? 

Cheers, Graham. 



ehouli said:


> Thank you everybody for you input, EBay told me by Twitter that when the seller is trying to push me to change the negative feedback for a positive before granting me the return they will step in as there is proof in the messages I already had. They just asked me to wait 3 business days and then they can step in. Depending on how this goes I might report this counterfeit product to Canon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ehouli (Oct 24, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ehouli.
> Could you please confirm what we are all pretty certain we know, is B the counterfeit battery?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Valvebounce, 

Sorry I forgot to tell, yes the "B" is the counterfeit, thank you all for your input!

Cheers,

Erick


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 24, 2017)

Also, you must not return the counterfeit item to the seller. That's actually illegal. 

Ebay have been pretty good in the past at dealing with counterfeit items I've reported. And they always tell me never to return the item.


----------



## rnl (Oct 25, 2017)

contact the FTC (if they still exist).


----------

